# Useless Billy says reeb is king #184



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

My first try


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

great job there Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow. lot of pressure there LOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy likes free reebs...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Good one dave..


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Billys say's he gonna sneak beer on the
plane and make ugly sounds


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

You got the number right too.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just add useless to the title


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

cause you know we gots to be useless in here


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> cause you know we gots to be useless in here



I don't know how.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Edit then go advance


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry I forgot how to I always
mess up.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am a mess


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I Billy certified


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks fuzzy


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good job dave! You forgot useless.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Yepper reeb is king!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave you got useless on there now!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave you got #184 on there too!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks nutnut fixed it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave=very useless indeed good job


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Krun are you Bewitched lady's aunt?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Ill have a reeb to that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Losy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Ft knox has allot of gold.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Boss is my skrimps been mailed?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, look what I did....................


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't you hate it when you get back to your house and your tv, Internet, and home phone doesn't work?  That's what at&t doesn't tell you about this package deal thing, it all goes out at the same time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Boss you eating good?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I want chick-fil-a


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

But I can't have none


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Krun are you Bewitched lady's aunt?



No not me


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cause it's Sunday


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Why do I always want chick-fil-a on Sundays?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hay bo$$!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Krun I'll buy you a reeb if'n you'll dance with me.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a high class Billy I like Vodka, but
thanks anyway


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I ain't been dancing in so long
I forgot how


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Nut


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Left...............right................left..............right................


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Now your marching


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think its one and two three and four one and two three and four


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm sliding not marching


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I also have two big flat slow left feet


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

a hunting I am gone


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Live from the fair. I'm tired and grumpy and ready to go home, and I really wanted to go hunting this evening.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Mattech


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Beer and kid rock.. You never met a fuzzy guy like me.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

The at&t customer service asks the DUMBEST questions. Yes I sat on hold for 15 minutes and didn't plug my tv in. I honestly wonder how many cases are solved by telling someone to plug the tv in


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice flop fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bbl maybe


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Mm hit it big wid that flop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Later krun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Mm hit it big wid that flop.



My best flop ever k


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Just saw TP posted his engagement on FB, congratulations tp


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrads to T P, thanks for keepin up wid it Mm.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats TP. Who's the lucky lady?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Time for bed.. After one more reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Hope tp invites us to the wedding.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah TP should  invite us to his wedding


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy bash wedding


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Great idea Migmack, a billy themed wedding perfect.  Billy likes the idea


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Just saw TP posted his engagement on FB, congratulations tp



LInk


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats TP and little tp


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Beer and kid rock.. You never met a fuzzy guy like me.



Do you like Sheryl Crow too!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Bama here


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

And OOps


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Does anyone know where TP is?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Way to go just north of me .. Dave.. I was upair taday at a ball tournament


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Werd.. Cuzz n Karan.. Werd


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bamer's hera.. I'm behavin.. Big cat


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I bet TP will want me to sang at his weddin


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sangin.. Flap


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

BrB, nanner pudden time.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a special song in mind.. Him n the new wife will love it


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Werd.. Cuzz n Karan.. Werd



whats weird


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I really like puddin.. K


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think TP will want me to do security at his wedding. He probably don't want a wedding crasher


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's slang for word.. Urban ghetto talk.. I know not what it means but I sound hip sayin it


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hilsman gut won?? I ain't caught up


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh I slow my billy kicked in


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm down with it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I really like puddin.. K


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I have a special song in mind.. Him n the new wife will love it



Would it be weird to sing George Strait "All my exs live in Texas"?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Would it be weird to sing George Strait "All my exs live in Texas"?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Hilsman gut won?? I ain't caught up



Say it ain't so.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Say it ain't so.



It aint so.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

But then I don't know, but I said it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Oops can sang


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats on your engagement to be married


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Just saw TP posted his engagement on FB, congratulations tp


I don't know TP's real name but he probably don't want to tell me.
Congrats, T.P.!!!!! 


oops1 said:


> Bamer's hera.. I'm behavin.. Big cat


Night's still young. 


bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I think TP will want me to do security at his wedding. He probably don't want a wedding crasher


Whats he gonna need security for? Everybody will have a gun already. 


bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Would it be weird to sing George Strait "All my exs live in Texas"?


Yes. Unless all your exes really live in Texas.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Oops has a nice song picked out.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I guess I better get ready for marriage. I really wasn't planning on it but things happen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Bammer, U got a M/L sighted in?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

All my x's live in Ga.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Would it be weird to sing George Strait "All my exs live in Texas"?



It woul be awkward fur Billy.. We won't go thera


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I didn't think this through very well.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wrong song oops


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It aint so.



I realy didn't mean it


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy said chili goes good wif reebs


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I didn't think this through very well.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice lookin bowl.. Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

I missed out on my bow deer this year. Billy said I should have baited.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope TP has an open Bar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer, U got a M/L sighted in?


I got two. Thompson's Renegade 50 cal percussion cap with sidelock hammer and iron sights and a 50 cal CVA Hunterbolt inline with a 3x9 scope. Both are excellent tack drivers but i'm better with the inline past 75 yards.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I will not show if not


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Mm got some new fb friends!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't tell TP but we're gonna dump 9 dozen crickets in his sweet truck after we decorate it.. My buddy loved that part when we did it to him


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

The bar is open. That's the only way I would say yes.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's the gift that keeps on givin


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Cricketts make beautiful noise.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Tp is in love


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The bar is open. That's the only way I would say yes.



Oops will be thera.. Front row.. I will not object when the preacher asks.. I promise


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Cricketts make beautiful noise.



Yes.. Yes they do


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I got two. Thompson's Renegade 50 cal percussion cap with sidelock hammer and iron sights and a 50 cal CVA Hunterbolt inline with a 3x9 scope. Both are excellent tack drivers but i'm better with the inline past 75 yards.



 Gud deal. sounds like awinning program.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mm got some new fb friends!



Mm got a buzz and hit friend on all the hot chics


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Tp needs a best man


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh yeah. Almost lost my ol truck, trailer and tractor today. Went to unload on a hill and truck picked up and was running 20 mph down the hill with no one in it.... finally jammed the tractor in forward and drove back on the trailer before in went off a big cliff!

It was terrifying!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mm got a buzz and hit friend on all the hot chics



Go ahead and send a pm to that one.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy had forgot it was he twelve yeara anniversary .. Luckily.. Mrs Billy #7 had forgot two.. They lol-Ed about that


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Bo$$ i$ going to be proud to marry ya'll. Mods can do that, I think..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Eve from the last fronteir is so hot


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Tp needs a best man



TP who's your best man?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes. Send a pm to the one cussing her x. I bleve she's looking for you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll roll a smokey mountain real quick


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Oh yeah. Almost lost my ol truck, trailer and tractor today. Went to unload on a hill and truck picked up and was running 20 mph down the hill with no one in it.... finally jammed the tractor in forward and drove back on the trailer before in went off a big cliff!
> 
> It was terrifying!



That is awesome... Wish you'd a filmed  it.. I almost flipped a rental tractor yesterday on a steep terraced hill.. Medium oops dove of that joker like it was on fire.. I no longer had to go potty.. Either


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> TP who's your best man?



A guy goes by the name eye reckon on hera.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Yes. Send a pm to the one cussing her x. I bleve she's looking for you.



 I pick the wrong ones


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Preacher Bo$$ flop.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I just missed gimping a big 12 on my first try of the year. Heart still beating way too fast.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> A guy goes by the name eye reckon on hera.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> A guy goes by the name eye reckon on hera.



They don't get no better n that.. Lol-ing long time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Eyerecon fb page is full of gay men.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I pick the wrong ones



I'm bout to send her a friend request.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

10 yds


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hopefully you'll get another crack at him.. Dave


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eyerecon fb page is full of gay men.



That is awesome.. Fuzz. More lol-ing


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I just missed gimping a big 12 on my first try of the year. Heart still beating way too fast.



Better luck gimping next time.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Mm is pm'ing now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

TP do we get a picture of your fiance?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

You can only sneak into this place so many times.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Is this the girl from casual encounters.. TP? I told you she was a catch.. Way to seal the deal..  Big guy


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie*, rhbama3+, lagrangedave, oops1+, Migmack+, bigelow , Eye Reckon , T.P.*+


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> You can only sneak into this place so many times.



Go late with a one eyed hound and center fire.. You're welcome.. Dave


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

He's in hera again!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope he marries her soon, baby on the way....................


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotta go eat.. Bbl.. Congrats again.. TP .. Me love you long time will make an awesome wife.. You're indeed blessed.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Farmers Only.com, oops. She got a bigger tractor than mine. It was love at first sight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

WTG, tractor man


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey TP I got some tree frogs there music is sweet too
I'll mail you some.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Makes me want to drank Krun.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I have drank mucho to Hank.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

And Waylon.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Back to school tomorrow, about bedtime.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

TP does this mean you are going to settle down?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


>



karen you know the good stuff


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> TP does this mean you are going to settle down?



I have been settled down for 15 years now. I am a very calm drinker.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry about the one song it stated as a place not a cuss word.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I like Alan Jackson


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Way down yonder on the hooch


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I like this one


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

oh lawd..... Queen last night and Alan Jackson tonight.
I'm going back to the barfight in the sports forum. It's safer.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bama sorry about the one song it was as a place not a cuss word.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Way down yonder on the hooch



I grew up on the Chattahoochee


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw something tonight the Bo$$ ain't gonna be happy about. Somebody stolt our award name.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Time to call a lawyer.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh lawd.






...


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That lady is wearing a bed sheat


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Found out that you can turn phone sideways and it works a lot better


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, did you see somebody stolt our oaba award name?


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Jjimmy is here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Time to call a lawyer.


You should have used some of those membership funds to copyright it. Too late now....


mattech said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, those late fee's must be brutal!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

No who stole our oaba name


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

That was on a lemonade stand at the Perry fair.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Soft shell crab today


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You should have used some of those membership funds to copyright it. Too late now....
> 
> 
> > I think I need to have a talk with Chief
> ...




Look like she is looking for a movie to rent. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Guess I still haven't figured out how to comment inside a post.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Karen jamming out tonight.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Going for an


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Easy peasy


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't want to turn your anniversary thread into a story telling thread so I will post here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Fishing inshore tomorrow, they are catching trout and flounder


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Fishing inshore tomorrow, they are catching trout and flounder



You bringing a cooler full of the good stuff home?


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

About 6 years ago I took the wife and kids to Minnesota since I was gonna be there for a month. It was February, so during valentines day we planed on going to a nice Italian restaurant when I got off work that evening. I called the wife when I was done to tell her I am on the way, the hotel was about four miles away. I got distracted on the walk out and showed up three hours later slightly drunk. 



I still hear about that. I'm good with dates, but can be very absent minded at times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Fishing inshore tomorrow, they are catching trout and flounder



BO$$, don't catch no green trout now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Karen jamming out tonight.



I think she needs to be put on duty for showing  proper embedding technique!
Go get 'em, Karyn!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Met one of Billy's cuzzinz up here bootlegging cab rides.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Karen= next mod


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> About 6 years ago I took the wife and kids to Minnesota since I was gonna be there for a month. It was February, so during valentines day we planed on going to a nice Italian restaurant when I got off work that evening. I called the wife when I was done to tell her I am on the way, the hotel was about four miles away. I got distracted on the walk out and showed up three hours later slightly drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> I still hear about that. I'm good with dates, but can be very absent minded at times.



I think it's pretty universal when i say that ALL wives hate missing out on a good meal. You're just lucky she wasn't home where the skillets were handy. Sober skillet flinger + drunk skillet dodger = attitude adjustment and traction.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Karen= next mod



her and hdm03 can be vigilantes.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok I'm done with the DJ ing tonight, hope all enjoyed
I did for sure. Next Mod, I don't think so.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Posting on this phone is like pulling teeth. Night yall


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I just a Billy fan


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

NIte Boss


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Ok I'm done with the DJ ing tonight, hope all enjoyed
> I did for sure. Next Mod, I don't think so.



You're a good dj. Where's your booking page


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't have one.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it's pretty universal when i say that ALL wives hate missing out on a good meal. You're just lucky she wasn't home where the skillets were handy. Sober skillet flinger + drunk skillet dodger = attitude adjustment and traction.




For sure, I didn't realize what I did until I walked in and saw her face. Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy's cuzzin tried to get me to take a cab for $60.00. The cab I took cost $30.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm gone too,BO$$.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

NIte Chief


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bummer karen936 you should get in the business.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nite yall


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Night ya'll. I was stupid enough to drink a large tea about two hours ago. Gonna have the sakes for a few more hours.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Night night ebola


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Great job Karen.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

sakes or shakes


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Bummer karen936 you should get in the business.



Na don't think so


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> sakes or shakes



Which ever one is the same as jittery


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Great job Karen.



Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Have to play some Pure Prairie League sometime or Stills cross and nash, Kansas not sure,


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Emmie Lou, just not sure


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mattech why you get the jitters from tea.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I guess I am by myself except for the three guests.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Mattech why you get the jitters from tea.



To much caffiene I guess.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Everybody went to bed early tonight.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Hwy mac


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Night All see ya on the flip side.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Night Karen.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Night mattech.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess mat is like me, not able to sleep for 0 apparent reason


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone here at the griffin waffle house? Yall need to hear about my exciting night. I'll tell you about it at around 8:30 in the morning


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I just woke up!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Go back to bed guys I got the early shift. Heading to the airport for Tampa.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't sleep I am at work.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

10-4, bigs. Keep an eye on Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Mm = #1 company man.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Mm twerkin at work.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yall want to hear what I did last night?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

It was crazy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

It was hilarious


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sup karen936


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Any of yall hunting?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Mournin???


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Have yall got too busy for billy?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning Ebola, Idiots had the new speed limit signs set for 35 mph on 285 this morning.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning krun


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got a ticket too last night... at 3 in the morning


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I got a ticket too last night... at 3 in the morning



Griffin Waffle House is a scary proposition at 3am.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

You didn't hit it with your truck, did you?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Griffin Waffle House is a scary proposition at 3am.



I had my glock .40 open carry


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

​


lagrangedave said:


> You didn't hit it with your truck, did you?


Do you want to hear the whole story? It won't make any sense unless you hear the whole thing


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I had my glock .40 open carry



So did that policeman that got killed there.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> So did that policeman that got killed there.



No my night was crazy I got it on the intestate near Hoganville


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

hay


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Monday morning flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Monday morning Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

almost mud


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

jinx


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Monday morning flop





mudracing101 said:


> Monday morning Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey what happened, i flopped and then it was gone


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Hils went to nitraM school


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey what happened, i flopped and then it was gone



x2


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Something happened behind the curtain.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> x2



Now its back to the way it was the first time Oh well, good morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Whatd I miss?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Just me and Crimson Bama


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I know what happened, but not tellen. Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Lets take the day off wid pay.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

You missed a lot MM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

ignance is bliss


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy says this is sleeping in late weather.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I could eat breakfast again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy loves talken about football.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

His team is the best...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Griffin  walmart  a very shady place to be at like at 330 AM


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I just pulled through the drive thru and said yes ma'am to the lady and pulled to the window. It was a dude.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

The high talker


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

did he give you a dirty look TP


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Mt?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope she didn't spit in my biskit.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

He was very short with me at the window.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

In my defence, he sounds just like a pretty lady.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Although he looks nothing like a pretty lady.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

I would prob not eat that food TP


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> did he give you a dirty look TP





T.P. said:


> I just pulled through the drive thru and said yes ma'am to the lady and pulled to the window. It was a dude.



Go to waffle house at 3AM the service is unbeatable


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Waiting on directv to show up and upgrade my system.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Last night was like something out of a movie. It was caarrrraaaaazzzzy!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't get at&t they told me they would come and look at my tv,phone, and Internet on Wednesday at 500.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

My appointment was 8 a.m. they just called and said he should be here by noon.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I would prob not eat that food TP





T.P. said:


> Last night was like something out of a movie. It was caarrrraaaaazzzzy!



What did you do? I'll bet my night was more crazy


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I got 40 hours of stuff on the DVR and have two hours to watch it all.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I got 40 hours of stuff on the DVR and have two hours to watch it all.



Cut a tree down across your road, then tell them you have back pain and can't move without pain


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't even know why I have TV, I don't get to watch it. Its either the kids or thebwufe.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I only watch football. I'm not sure why I pay 45 dollars a month 12 months a year for that when I can now do it on my phone


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy and I are haven a gud time.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Our bill is $110 a month, and I watch about thirty minutes at night while going to sleep. There are several days a week the living room TV doesn't even get turned on.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy always has a good time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

We feedin cricketts to a toad frog....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow I thought I was paying a lot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

We gotta set of binocks & watch what the neibors are watchen or doin. Which ever is better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

oops= 12years & 1 day.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What did you do? I'll bet my night was more crazy



I don't want to talk about it right now.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Waiting on big bucks story.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Mornin guys uselessness down here in Tampa.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you see the bay?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Are you sittin on the dock of the bay?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning all I'm hungry


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Flew over it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the dude is back.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

bbl


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Since bigelow asked here is what I did last night
I went to bed at like a 1030 and after laying in bed for an hour and sweating my head off my wife told me to go watch tv (but the at&t didn't work) so I decided to try to do something productive at 1200 so for whatever reason  I decided  to go to Walmart and do something. So I pull into griffin and decided I was hungry and wanted to stop at the only place open at 2AM, waffle house. After I got done eating I resumed my journey to walmart. I pull into walmart at like 3 AM and have no clue what I'm looking for. I walk out with a coffee pot , an ole miss hat, a box of yard bags, and one of those yard clipping bags for a Honda lawn mower. After driving kind close to back I realize that I need none of it so I decided to chuck the hat out the window(I got a ticket for littering and had to pass a sober test) so I decided to give it to someone who did want it (at 414 AM) so I decided to drive to my cousins house(because he is an ole miss fan) I pill into his neighborhood and stuff the hat in the mail box. Then I decided that I didn't need the clipping holder thing and I had a brother in law who had a Honda push mower I pull into his neighborhood and throw it into his yard. It's a done deal I've got rid of my trash. Then I come home... and notice a bunch of trash that needs tk be burnt (at 530 AM) I throw it in a pile and light it. Here is the worst part mu wife then comes out waving the gun telling me she is going to shoot me. After realizing it was me burning trash at 545 she went in and took a shower. She still doesn't know about anything but the trash and I have no clue how to explain it.  My boss wondered whyI have 2 coffee pots in my office when I don't drink coffee


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Oooops??


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

bbh1 was spun out last night


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hils+?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Since bigelow asked here is what I did last night
> I went to bed at like a 1030 and after laying in bed for an hour and sweating my head off my wife told me to go watch tv (but the at&t didn't work) so I decided to try to do something productive at 1200 so for whatever reason  I decided  to go to Walmart and do something. So I pull into griffin and decided I was hungry and wanted to stop at the only place open at 2AM, waffle house. After I got done eating I resumed my journey to walmart. I pull into walmart at like 3 AM and have no clue what I'm looking for. I walk out with a coffee pot , an ole miss hat, a box of yard bags, and one of those yard clipping bags for a Honda lawn mower. After driving kind close to back I realize that I need none of it so I decided to chuck the hat out the window(I got a ticket for littering and had to pass a sober test) so I decided to give it to someone who did want it (at 414 AM) so I decided to drive to my cousins house(because he is an ole miss fan) I pill into his neighborhood and stuff the hat in the mail box. Then I decided that I didn't need the clipping holder thing and I had a brother in law who had a Honda push mower I pull into his neighborhood and throw it into his yard. It's a done deal I've got rid of my trash. Then I come home... and notice a bunch of trash that needs tk be burnt (at 530 AM) I throw it in a pile and light it. Here is the worst part mu wife then comes out waving the gun telling me she is going to shoot me. After realizing it was me burning trash at 545 she went in and took a shower. She still doesn't know about anything but the trash and I have no clue how to explain it.  My boss wondered whyI have 2 coffee pots in my office when I don't drink coffee



I don't get it?


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Zip ooops


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Big buck hunter sounds more like a duck hunter.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I've never killed a duck in my life


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Were you high?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Were you high?



When he did it or typed it?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

If high then I get it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't get it either, that's why I was wondering if you were high. It might make a little sense if you were.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

oops and T.P. on same page.^^^


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> When he did it or typed it?



Either time.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

High flop.^^^


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

When the cop pulled me over he asked me "are you drunk" I replied "nope" then he asked "are you on drugs""nope". It probably made matters worse when I was driving me wife's Cadillac with private windows


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Private windows? What that?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I'm at work right now so they probably wouldn't be happy if I showed up high


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Dark tint so you can't see in the suv


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

A caddillacc SUV? Big pimpin on hera.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin high can be counterproductive


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzy I think you were right


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like your building Oops we want one so that's
why the questions about it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Fuzzy I think you were right



Shooting from the hip Kayran..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

I thank HMDO3 done got locked up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Nitram is visiting relatives in Puru


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay, krun+.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

I rented from Billy a good while back.. He said the campground had a trash service.. I called Billy up and asked him where do I put my trash? 15mins later he brought me a burn barrel.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

What kind of top secret stuff you doing today, Mm?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Top shelf service right thera.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think I'm ever gonna use my vacation to watch the kids again.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm glad someone didn't break in last night she just called me saying that there is a yote in the woods... and then asked me how to load the gun, my bird hunting gun. She then told me that was the gun she waived at me last night unloaded. I then told her never to leave the house in the dark and if someone broke in hold the dog in your lap and hide in the closet and pray really hard


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Migmack, karen936+, oops1+ TP.. and Ninja K?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What kind of top secret stuff you doing today, Mm?


 
Got a 5150 a 19yr  imposter.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

You should teach her how to handle a gun.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

That was an odd phone call.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

A British man calling to ask if I played golf.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I said no, and he hung up.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh I did but for wht ever reason she pick up the camo one instead of the black one out of the case.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

That sounds dangerous, Mm. Please be careful.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cuzzin Karan should talk to TP.. About a building.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Whatchu need, krun+? I'm here to help.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys sorry was cooking breakfast


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Were a gonna be purchasing a metal building for the 
property in Blue Ridge. Have already talked to the guy
in town about it but nothing final yet. Saw Oops in the pictures last night.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not the man for the job anyways, krun+. If'n ya need a five story building or a new car dealership let me know.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I've only put up one metal building in my life and it wasn't no fun. Lost half the screws by the third day and every truck I had got flat tires.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm not the man for the job anyways, krun+. If'n ya need a five story building or a new car dealership let me know.



I'll keep that in mine thanks TP


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

My problem is not a lot of flat land. Think ridge top
so gonna need some concrete.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

That's why they make dozers and track hoes, krun+. Tell em to make you a flat spot.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's whats making the price go up.
But I have 800 feet across the top of the property 
30 wide mostly and I can't see my neighbors.
I don't want to see my neighbors so I'm happy and
no deed restrictions.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

They can but have to pour a stem wall to hold the dirt from
going down hill.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

he wants a 40x60 building


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Property full of hardwoods, It's really pretty. I don't
mind folks but I have lived in a subdivision for almost
40 years. I want something different now.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

TP went back to sleep I guess.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Hil's,Cherry


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I wanna go to sleep I didn't get any sleep.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

It fells weird making a speech at work about efficiency  and time management when the first thing I do after is read useless billy


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I am sorry I asked to hear that story. Not one part of that story made a luck of sense to me. But it was a good read to waste  a few minutes of work


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't mind sharing it. Some funny storys lift my day


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I am sorry I asked to hear that story. Not one part of that story made a luck of sense to me. But it was a good read to waste  a few minutes of work



I got high and re-read it.. Try that


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

What are you high on?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzy is a genius


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What are you high on?



I can't say.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Denial flap


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do i need to read back?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Do i need to read back?


from what I heard, ya might better............


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Do i need to read back?



I've been keepin em straight... Big guy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

No. It will just confuse you. Unless you are high, then go for it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Read wat ?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's nothing


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I need a easy button, cause I would push it so easy... LOls


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I hit a skwerl on the way to work this morning. I have him in the back of the truck wrapped in my jacket. I gotta go get the shovel out. Bbl.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey BAma


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I found a major deer highway in a creek bottom. How far away can I hunt and still kill a deer with a 243?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I found a major deer highway in a creek bottom. How far away can I hunt and still kill a deer with a 243?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thought you was burying a skwerl


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I am now, krun+.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Its very. Sad around here.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

The other skwerlsare mourning.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

One is playing a small bagpipe.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> One is playing a small bagpipe.


aaaww how sweet.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Ma Hen, U like excitement. Well just hang out here for awhile.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Ya'll ain't going to believe what happened at lunch......


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Mig. I had a shoe turn up missing out if my checked bag. Can you investigate may need Juan frito as back up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I used my security badges to get into our control tower like always...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

i dont believe you


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

A sense another story coming.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you throw a ole miss hat out of the window


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

On the edge my seat, k!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

accidental flop


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Edge of seat flop!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Lying flop^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm lol-ing at the bagpipe skwerl. Who would have thought there were two skwerls in the world that could at a bagpipe?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

What the hay? I thought I had the flop?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Bbl.I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

back yet?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

There's 10 guests here right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

dranking coffee all day


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

DirecTV just left. I'm never happy when they are here.why can't people take pride in their work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry bigs Frito was a lil drunk and buried your shoe..


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> On the edge my seat, k!



Well then the Numbers on it were read wrong, 3 new security guards came at me and wanted to make a name for them selfs. 1 from the rear & 2 INFRONT.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

tAZERS dRAWN.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

they asked he I was Billy, I just laughed & showed them both hands... LOls I'm in the tower now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Fuzzy is a genius



50% of the time  the other 50% im sober.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

After lunch flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

dang


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

No wait good!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 6, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

I thank 03 got close to fixin da clock......


mine is only 4 min oft now


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Wait I need that shoe though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What did I miss?



I know what U ain't missed, Thats a meal!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I set mine too -4:30 and it's only 1 minute off


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I thank 03 got close to fixin da clock......
> 
> 
> mine is only 4 min oft now



I call bull.... Then both are off....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey buckhunter, U know anyone that has ever killed a wall hanger.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey buckhunter, U know anyone that has ever killed a wall hanger.



That buck in your avatar is a wall hanger


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone in the main forum asking for the clock to 
be fixed. LOL


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Scrappy?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819356


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Big can you describe the shoe maybe
Fuzzy and tp can find it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I know what U ain't missed, Thats a meal!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

great story K......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> That buck in your avatar is a wall hanger



Thanks,
I was talken about if you or someone you hunted with.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> great story K......



Thanks HD..


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad your ok K


----------



## karen936 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Hd03 someone in the forum asking for ya.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Glad your ok K



thank kren


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

K makes me lol-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

waz happinin in hurr?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> waz happinin in hurr?



Nothing useful... Some people telling stories.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> K makes me lol-ing



It can happen quick.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

K said nut eata allot


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy hates a Monday


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> K said nut eata allot



k said nut does not miss a meal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yall post some deer pictures... Im losing the fever already..  Pnut shot some small ones. bet big buck hunter has too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Im an anydeerhunter..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fat jokes are very hurtful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

nut and mud be related?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I shoot deers also Mm, any size.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Nutmud.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what big green eggs are selling for right now?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Ebola gots a MBA from Vandy, and throws hats out of his winder. I thought he'd be bigger though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey k, my cousin killed a nice buck back in the early 90's. It was in the bragging board page of GON magazine. It was a beast. Scored 137 and was the biggest ever been killed round these parts.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Cool tractorman is hera.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 6, 2014)

How bout this'un


----------



## ccherry (Oct 6, 2014)

Somebody rotate it fer me


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, Ccherry can't hide money. He owns a tractor too two to 2


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Here ya go, h_f_h. He spooked when I went for my gun.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok. How about a price on a small green egg.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like i'll keep using my weber.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hey k, my cousin killed a nice buck back in the early 90's. It was in the bragging board page of GON magazine. It was a beast. Scored 137 and was the biggest ever been killed round these parts.



There where some bigdeer back then. That was before the Fla hunters realy started coming-up this way.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going by Howard Brothers Hardware and see if they carry them. Then by Ace Hardware, not sure if they have them or not.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the large is about $700 or $800 now


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Hd03 someone in the forum asking for ya.



yeah they are sending me PMs now


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

A tree just fell in the woods and I heard it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

flap


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

clap


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> There where some bigdeer back then. That was before the Fla hunters realy started coming-up this way.



Yep. I don't know of anyone killed one bigger than that. Never seen one close to it since.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 6, 2014)

You killed that albino yet TP?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I still have the magazine he was in somewhere round here.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

If it keeps pooping in my garage I will.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good flop Homo3.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

15 mo mins and im headed to the woods.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

prob wont get nothin but better than sittin at da house


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Must be recess time at middle school.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman, if you see that brunette chic that wears the glasses from your neighborhood, tell her I said she was hot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> 15 mo mins and im headed to the woods.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 6, 2014)

I like my large green egg. The XL and XXL seem too big


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> A tree just fell in the woods and I heard it.



What did it sound like?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Recess's over.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

ttt


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Dear God, thank you for putting people like K80 on this earth. I am humbled to know him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Only striking Iron sharing pics of deer, makes me sad


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

1lb hamburger steak cooking.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

He good people, ld.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Only striking Iron sharing pics of deer, makes me sad



Sorry man I haven't killed anything here is the truck buck sign in page if you make an account you can look at tons of big bucks . I've only been deer hunting 3 times
http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=126&cid=172


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Ebola=threadkilla


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Sorry man I haven't killed anything here is the truck buck sign in page if you make an account you can look at tons of big bucks . I've only been deer hunting 3 times
> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=126&cid=172



you should change your name to big buck hopeful 
I seen nut nuts ugly mug in the little doe contest a couple years back


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

How am I a threadkilla?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should change your name to big buck hopeful
> I seen nut nuts ugly mug in the little doe contest a couple years back



Just because I don't kill one in a month doesn't mean I won't. I'm not hunting on some hunting show I'm hunting real deer. I'm trying to help you and you suddenly come out and make fun of me.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay, Swaggertt.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

hfh = cyber bully


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay Jimmy!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

say something


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

preach da word


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Jimmy is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Buck killa is gone.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Not allowed to post while on school bus?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = cyber bully



He's full of hate.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = cyber bully



Hfh = troublemaker.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe Jimmy can help get all of that hate out of HFH's heart.

HFH = needs da lord


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Everyone needs the good Lord,


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Lord, I pray Jimmy can find hfh and show him the way. Amen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Sorry man I haven't killed anything here is the truck buck sign in page if you make an account you can look at tons of big bucks . I've only been deer hunting 3 times
> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=126&cid=172





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Just because I don't kill one in a month doesn't mean I won't. I'm not hunting on some hunting show I'm hunting real deer. I'm trying to help you and you suddenly come out and make fun of me.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8950031&postcount=13
your willingness to help will cancel out your lie


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

bbh, please be the bigger man and forgive h_f_h, for he knows no better.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8950031&postcount=13
> your willingness to help will cancel out your lie



No hard feelings but I fave no clue what getting a deer within 19 yards has to do with me trying to help you?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

beautiful prayer Toilet Paper.....i was moved


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Tp has a way with werd


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I forgive having fun hunting. I have no hard feelings whatsoever


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tp has a way with werd



Werd.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Dawg2 said he kept 3 hundo's in his back pocketbook. Anybody know where he lives?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe even where he works?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy wants to know.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Werd.



That isn't a real word I looked it up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

D2Bloaded


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

loaded flop


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

His profile says "you wouldn't understand "


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

Actually got on the laptop at a Seafood Restaurant. Got some nice reds this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

WERDCensoredwas the firstCensoredradio stationowned and programmed byAfrican Americans. The station was established inCensoredAtlanta, GeorgiaCensoredon October 3, 1949.

WERDCensoredAtlantaCensoredwas the first radio station owned and operated by African-Americans. (WDIACensoredinMemphisCensoredwas on the air in 1948 doing black—or Negro as it was called back then—programming, but the owners were not African American). Jesse B. Blayton Sr., an accountant, bank president, and Atlanta University professor, purchased WERD in 1949 for $50,000. He changed the station format to "black appeal" and hired his son Jesse Jr. as station manager.[1]Censored"Jockey" Jack Gibson was hired and by 1951 he was the most popular DJ in Atlanta.

The station was housed in the Masonic building on Auburn Avenue, then one of the wealthiest black neighborhoods in the United States. Located in that same building was the headquarters of the newly formedCensoredSouthern Christian Leadership Conference, led byCensoredDr. Martin Luther King, Jr.[2]According to Gibson, King would tap the ceiling of SCLC office [just below WERD] with a broomstick to signal he had an announcement to make. Gibson would then lower a microphone from the studio window to King at the window below.[3]

WERD was at 860 AM. While WDIA had Nat D. Williams, WERD had "Jockey Jack" Gibson, a friend of Blayton fromCensoredChicago.[4]CensoredBlayton sold the station in 1968.[5


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Dang censor. Werd.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

How's your vacation KYDawg?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Afternoon, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey T.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I grew up listening to Werd.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Goot memories.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> How's your vacation KYDawg?



Good trip. we are gonna have a catfish frying tonight. We caught bout 50 of them off the beach. They are just about the size of those speckled cat I catch in Georgia. Fiddlers.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Did hdm03 actually fix the clock?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

werd.

an over used word that white people use as a poor excuse to be ghetto. if your that white you might as well just say word.

preppy boy: you going to the party man?Censored
preppier non ghetto boy: werd. son.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Not doing much today


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Dang censor is trigger happy today.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Have fun KyDawg, hope you're enjoying the beach


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

What's up bigbucktech?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Bo$$ killing communists and eating them undercover.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Good job on the reds boss.. I want to try that sometime.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

I had to stop long enough to eat my soft shell po boy/ Po boy eating po boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

Gonna try for some salt water crappie this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

You have to use salt water minners.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Went by walmarks to get my skrate talk card, and it must be fruit card day them folks don't miss any meals...had free Obama phones in the parks a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I had to stop long enough to eat my soft shell po boy/ Po boy eating po boys.



Billy done got drunk and gave the boss some loaded fruit cards eat good boss


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> WERDCensoredwas the firstCensoredradio stationowned and programmed byAfrican Americans. The station was established inCensoredAtlanta, GeorgiaCensoredon October 3, 1949.
> 
> WERDCensoredAtlantaCensoredwas the first radio station owned and operated by African-Americans. (WDIACensoredinMemphisCensoredwas on the air in 1948 doing black—or Negro as it was called back then—programming, but the owners were not African American). Jesse B. Blayton Sr., an accountant, bank president, and Atlanta University professor, purchased WERD in 1949 for $50,000. He changed the station format to "black appeal" and hired his son Jesse Jr. as station manager.[1]Censored"Jockey" Jack Gibson was hired and by 1951 he was the most popular DJ in Atlanta.
> 
> ...





What in the name of creation were you trying to type?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation were you trying to type?



It's putting "censored" in between words. There is nothing there to censor.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P.=dirty mouth


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Werd


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Get the soap Nic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

I like potty mouth it made me lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Enuff of this work stuff, time to repair to my lair.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation were you trying to type?



It's censoring all the highlighted links in the wikipedia text he copied.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

Afternoon useless ones, gotta head into work shortly..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's censoring all the highlighted links in the wikipedia text he copied.





No wonder it looks like a multiple confluence of imponderables.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon useless ones, gotta head into work shortly..



I'll be headed to bed shortly


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No wonder it looks like a multiple confluence of imponderables.



Say that on six grade level..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Say that on six grade level..





That is on a six grade level.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Confluence has to do with rivers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

A river a uselessness?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's  a web software too


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Confluence has to do with rivers





Now Milton, you have a lot more classroom education than I do. You can figure it out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Made the wife take the kids to football/cheer leading without me. First time since Tuesday I have been more than 50 ft from the kids. I know without a doubt I couldn't be a stay at home dad.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Last time I am taking vacation when the kids are out of school so the wife can work.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be completely grey in a week.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now Milton, you have a lot more classroom education than I do. You can figure it out.



  papers are meaningless except on a resume.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Mm = classroom educated.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Get on the edge of ya'll seats..... Its gud. !st I have to take care of my mutt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

True story!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

BrB


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Flip


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

O k. simmer down I'll tell the story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I was on my way home and a state trooper pulled me over.. This where ot get s gud.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

My boy got his first tree rat today. He cried, said he didnt want to kill it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Said i was speeding!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice skiwhirl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

I told him to stick in the fridge until his step dad got home.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

He looks alot like U.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I was skinning them at that age.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

He has my face and his moms ocd


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Said I was doing 70ty in a 55...


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> He has my face and his moms ocd



Ehats what I wasthinken.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

I was too i learned how to skin at six and killed my first at 7


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you offer him a reeb K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Asked if I been drinken ? I said yes....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Go on....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I buried one I hit with a truck this morning. Maybe y'all should bury that one?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

K must be typin in handcuffs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

k......????


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I was too i learned how to skin at six and killed my first at 7


W T G!!


Hilsman said:


> Did you offer him a reeb K?



He asked about drugs next & I told him YES!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

hE MAY BE CUFFED AND STUFFED?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't mean to scream.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you litter?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Cops hate litterbugs.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Now


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Stepdad should help him skin a lot of skiwherls.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

He wanted to seach my truck, I told him no.... I had a dead body in the back covered up......


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Like 20 or so this weekend.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Buncha ninjys tanight


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

yes....??


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Just fell of my seat


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Next thing I knew there was 3 more state troopers there and they where given me D U I test.......


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Good thang I hat my safety vest on


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy's cousin Richard came by the house and cut down a tree for me this afternoon. He does quality work.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no harness on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Asked to search my truck...... I gave one of them the keys...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I buried one I hit with a truck this morning. Maybe y'all should bury that one?



That was bugs shoe agent #7 tossed out of the plane.. Why does bugs wear squirrely shoes?? They sissy shoes


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no harness either.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you pass the dui test?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice one mig jr.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm gonna have to be medicated to read the rest of k's story. brb


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Did quackeyejimmy get married?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Bugs aka bigs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

ok, go ahead, k.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

They seached the truck.. He said no dead body hera & hes sober.....
I said next this trooper here is going to tell U I was speeding also...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Some kid was posting real names up in the lftt thread. It got caarrrraaaazzy there for a while. Mods got it handled though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Thats it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

You got me guud, k!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

It's ok, I'm medicated now so I'm not real mad.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Good one K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

MM I was 6 y/o when I killed my 1st squrilly. My 2nd wife was proud!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's ok, I'm medicated now so I'm not real mad.



Also me 2 meds educated.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

K flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

They must have called bama in for surgoery.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Alotta ningies in here tanite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Bammer showing how to cape one out!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Smh..


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Cut a circle around his waist and pull, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Full body mount?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that clock right in that pic ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Its going to be a zipper mount


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

smh2


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

What was he eaten, lets check it out!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like a buck!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Or maybe not.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

smh3


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I would keep the tail..


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Was he chasen or come in to B F O.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Licky skiwhirl foot on my key chain, just saying.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Road kill......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Yall need to wear orange next week hunten them wild critters.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Y'all spun out like bbh1


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

spot liten skiwherls is again da law.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Squirrel flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

They take your gun & kids if caught.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Poached tree rats....


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

LOling at patchestc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Out of reeb... Bed time


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> They must have called bama in for surgoery.


Hey, all that matters is that when you are done, the skin and guts are gone. 


kmckinnie said:


> Bammer showing how to cape one out!


I'd start out with a smaller knife and a pair of kitchen shears. Pinch the skin in the middle of the back and punch knife thru. Work fingers under skin and pull in opposite directions.Once the skin is pulled to the wittle skwerls feet, snip off fur and claws.  Gut after skinning and don't bust the bladder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Take the kids..eagle shot in the morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, all that matters is that when you are done, the skin and guts are gone.
> 
> I'd start out with a smaller knife and a pair of kitchen shears. Pinch the skin in the middle of the back and punch knife thru. Work fingers under skin and pull in opposite directions.Once the skin is pulled to the wittle skwerls feet, snip off fur and claws.  Gut after skinning and don't bust the bladder.



I told them to cut behind the head and at top of shoulders and pull.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think my wife is going to kill me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Same way for me Bammer, I watched some cut at the tail and pull.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Mm that makes me want to hunt some, I love em fried with brown gravy and biscuits.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I think my wife is going to kill me.



Jimmy you ain't got a wife.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I think my wife is going to kill me.



They have a show about that. Don't worry she'll get caught.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Mm that makes me want to hunt some, I love em fried with brown gravy and biscuits.



Oh yes... A few more ill make a stew/


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oh yes... A few more ill make a stew/



Dumplings aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jimmy you ain't got a wife.



Just a little miner detail... Who's jimmy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Same way for me Bammer, I watched some cut at the tail and pull.



That works fine with a head shot sqwerble, but if he took a 22 thru the spine, you will rip the rodent in half with that technique.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I think my wife is going to kill me.



every married man out there feels that way.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

She got a phone call from my brother in law, he wanted to know why she shined her headlights in their bedroom at real early in the morning. Then awoke to find a lawn clipping bag.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03's chances of keeping his membership aren't looking too good


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Bbh1 are you from Nantucket?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> every married man out there feels that way.



Yea but how many have a north american indian for a wife that has a 38, 30 06, 243, crossbow and more pocket knifes than a gun show..

I have sumpan to fear.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Bbh1 are you from Nantucket?



Nope sorry


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Oyea & 2 20ga shotguns.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Heyyyyyyy


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

quack master, any words of wisdom.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

wow good timing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

or not....sup K, Fuzzy and lagrange


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Squerrel brains scambled wid eggs


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Sup top 25 team supporter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Just waiten on the wife to finish me off.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds tasty..i got some tenderloin marinating and about 10 lbs of stuff defrosting to cut up for jerky tomorrow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

#22....go jackets


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Took the UGA girlfriend to the game.  She did pretty good but she said the bees are still gona get man handled by the dwags on thanksgiving.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey ya'll who's the number 1 team rat now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Criminoles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> quack master, any words of wisdom.




"Ya can't drank all day ifn you don't start early."  Hankus





lagrangedave said:


> Sup top 25 team supporter.






Oh yeah baybay !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't mean to start a fight! LOLs


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

In the polls FSU in reality probably Auburn


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I've drank all day every day for awhile B-4.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

When's Hugh n ems campout? the Cracker needs a ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Squerrel brains scambled wid eggs



Makes me miss my dad. He always got so mad when i shot squirrels in da head because that was his favorite part. I never acquired a taste for the squirrel brains.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm on board with ya mig. You my top investigator. Juan frito is next in line.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think he lost, lol
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819473


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey members and guests


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Makes me miss my dad. He always got so mad when i shot squirrels in da head because that was his favorite part. I never acquired a taste for the squirrel brains.



My grand daddy liked it also.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Bigelow is drankin the souws


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

I never liked the hog brains and eggs and cheese either.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I woke up this monin and got my self a beeeeya


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like bacon


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I like cheese and eggs hold the brain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey members and guests



sup, bigs? 
Just waiting on some messican takeout here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I have to be at work  7:30a so I can't drink past 3:30.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I have to be at work  7:30a so I can't drink past 3:30.



If that's a rule.............I don't like it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh 3:30 am ok I can live with it.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey bama. How's the hospital life.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

Brains. Nope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey bama. How's the hospital life.



Glad to be off call for the next week!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Paging dr bama


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Code q BBQ


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been tryingbto give the wife time off, but she is going over board. She dropped the kids off and ran off with a friend. I just got a picture message of her at a mess I can reaturaunt and a blue fishbowl of some sort. I may have to go puck her up.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I got it mat u sit watch tv and relax.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks bige


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Not gonna get to hunt this weekend. Going camping with some friends.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a goin' deer gimpin' 'bout Wednesday.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

MT,  I'll go pick her up. We're your friends, we're helpful like that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

I drank reebs all day yesterday and then went deer gimping, saw a pretty spike who also saw me and then had a monster at the totally unmanageable distance of 10 yds. I missed.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Camping in the woods= couple hrs to hunt in the am. Matt come in you can do it.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

LD can't even gimpem at 10


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Big oak in da house


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

My kids misbehave when I'm out of town working.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Makes me feel bad the wife has to deal with it alone.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

It seems that the bigger they get the smarter they get, kinda like wimmens.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I still ain't seen no deers this season while hunting


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

They take advantage when I'm not around


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't have no kids.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

Ccherry in da house.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> My first try



Good one dave.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

My kidses is all grown and moved out.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

My kids like to annoy their mother, even more than me


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ft knox has allot of gold.



It's a lie.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Don't you hate it when you get back to your house and your tv, Internet, and home phone doesn't work?  That's what at&t doesn't tell you about this package deal thing, it all goes out at the same time.



That's terrible! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

My kids ain't exactly afraid of me, but they always got one eye on me just in case.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Live from the fair. I'm tired and grumpy and ready to go home, and I really wanted to go hunting this evening.



Have fun mt!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

The 2 middle kids fight like sisters. The younger out of the 2 was the baby until 4 came. So we are dealing with attention getting behavior. I spank first and ask questions later. Wife asks first and gets talked out of it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks hw


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Quackeyejimmy has kids too?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't camp with no hunters during the season.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> The at&t customer service asks the DUMBEST questions. Yes I sat on hold for 15 minutes and didn't plug my tv in. I honestly wonder how many cases are solved by telling someone to plug the tv in



Probably close to 13%


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I camp with fishin peeps during the off season.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Then I camp with hog hunters after deer season.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

They are mostly family


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats T.P.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Oak I too have not had luck during bow. I was going to take daughter #3 this weekend for youth rifle but she be misbehaving


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks hw



Sounds like you need a corndog, smoked turkey leg, and a funnel cake.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Hw is way behind


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Hw reads good and comments appropriately.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Kids


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like you need a corndog, smoked turkey leg, and a funnel cake.



I didn't get none of that junk, wife did buy a deep fried Oreo.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Ha^^^


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Unlike the rest of us that go random


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hw is way behind



Oak trees grow slowly.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Hate I missed the Alan Jackson party last night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I didn't get none of that junk, wife did buy a deep fried Oreo.



Junk?! It's the fair and it only comes once a year. The heart and stomach knows what it wants.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> The 2 middle kids fight like sisters. The younger out of the 2 was the baby until 4 came. So we are dealing with attention getting behavior. I spank first and ask questions later. Wife asks first and gets talked out of it.


I have a 10 year old a 7 year old and 1 year old. I wip and ask questions later my wife tells me I should listen to their argument but it's allways the same "I didn't do it" pop.  I started saying I'm not a judge


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Hw reads good and comments appropriately.



Thanks for the compliment dave. I do the best I can.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hate I missed the Alan Jackson party last night.



It was awsome, karen936 makes a great dj


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

Krun got recognized and moved to Nashville and will soon be a millionairess discojockey.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2014)

I miss her very much


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope you dance.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Quackeyejimmy   Mig??????????


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm done trying to catch up. This thread is 2long4me to read the whole thing.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Knock knock


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Knock!! Knock!!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Knock knock



Who dat is


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Junk?! It's the fair and it only comes once a year. The heart and stomach knows what it wants.



That's what my wife said.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey hilsman


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hwoods how far did you get?


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

My baby momma


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Who dat is



Just wanted to test the door and make sure it is solid.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

That's just my baby momma


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Flooooooop


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Flio


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hwoods how far did you get?



Page 6


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 6, 2014)

K had me lolin in da deer stand. Prob y I seen know deers


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hardwoods just to warn you, you missed the best parts.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I did take a look at page 10. It was the page that brought this thread into today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> That's what my wife said.



You got a good wife. 
Sometimes you gotta walk by the tofu and glutin free stuff and just get jiggy wit it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Eye wreckin I can't count. I actually made it to page 7 before I gave up.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one mt. You got a keeper for sure.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a good wife.
> Sometimes you gotta walk by the tofu and glutin free stuff and just get jiggy wit it.



Trust me, I'm very far from a tofu person, but nothing at the fair had.my interest. I think a lot of it has to do with how sanitary the stuff is.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Nice one mt. You got a keeper for sure.



Lol


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I got jiggy once


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I hurt myself


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Have I posted this?





...


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Idk but I am loling


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Or these




.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Trust me, I'm very far from a tofu person, but nothing at the fair had.my interest. I think a lot of it has to do with how sanitary the stuff is.


Sometimes the best tasting food comes from the places with the lowest health scores. SOMETIMES being the key word. 


mattech said:


> Have I posted this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Property full of hardwoods, It's really pretty. I don't
> mind folks but I have lived in a subdivision for almost
> 40 years. I want something different now.



I'm pretty sure I've never been on your property but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife  didn't kill me but now I have  to get home from work early tomorrow so she can go get her hair done and go shopping.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes the best tasting food comes from the places with the lowest health scores. SOMETIMES being the key word.





True,  I always say the body needs germsnto build the immune system, but certain things gross me out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife is coming home drunk.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a crazy night bbh1. You sure you weren't high?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Mt's wife=spun out


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Oct 6, 2014)

I just done like what b going to happen but then he was a like toddle you know what I'm saying?  But then he was over there and I was like shoot wats going on in th woods ya here me right.  Then this gal  eatin and it was then when the goose went a flying to the north . I think it goin to happen if they JUST LET ME OUTTTTT


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Absolutely, I got pulled over so if I had any suspecious behavior(well the whole night was suspicious) I probably would have posted that from prison


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Excellent post RB!! I can feel the emotion in it. Almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, Hw!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hw is awsome


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Scrappy is here


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh wait, that was rockdale buck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> My wife is coming home drunk.



That can be really good or really bad.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Girls with tats are hot.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That can be really good or really bad.



Yup, there are different levels to her drunkiness.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm hoping its her ummm happy drunk.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Girls with tats are hot.



I disagree


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Mt=hopeful


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I may be logged off for about 6-7 minutes.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I disagree



I disagree with your disagreement.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Girls with tats= awesome
Rock buck spun out 
Drunk wives= lucky.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I disagree with your disagreement.



Can't we all just get along?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Drunk wives spin out with tats epic


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree to disagree with disagreements


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

mat and I get along fine we just disagree about tattoos


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Bam!! Take that. I have peeps clapping at the tv at the bees


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

That's good quackeyejimmy


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> mat and I get along fine we just disagree about tattoos


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Buzz buzz


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Quackeyejimmy in da house


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Tattoos are da debil


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I got no problem with tattoos


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Who is quackeyejimmy?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Quackeyejimmy flop


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry I'm  a Christian
Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD. Leviticus 19:28 KJV


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm tatted up. But you can't see em with a tshirt on


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Bbh1 should leave for a min while I show off my artwork.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Wife gonna be sober before she gets home.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't have a major problem with tats I just would rather live for Jesus than myself


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Bbh1 should leave for a min while I show off my artwork.



oh lawd..... no thanks.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Take that Jesus stuff to the religion forum. I heard that dude did turn water to wine though


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Billy has no room for religion, politics, sports, and anything nonuselessness


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

I made a new Werd.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll keep my beliefs and you may keep your and I won't treat you any differently because I don't agree with you


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

all right..... that ends now.
Everybody has their own views on religion. Okay, and tattoos. 
Move on to another topic, please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess i did it again.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey oak I just sceerd everyone away


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Agreed bama a wise man


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

No haters here on billy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey oak I just sceerd everyone away



Naw, its just that past experience has shown that some subjects will get people bowed up in a hurry. Religion is one of them. So i try to head off the inevitable blowup early.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

We like all kinds here.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Billy has no room for religion, politics, sports, and anything nonuselessness





bigelow said:


> Agreed bama a wise man



Amen, maybe he can teach me some of his wisdom someday


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you rhbama. What should  we talk about now?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

No worries here I try to stay away from the serious stuff "kran"


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Let's talk about quackeyejimmy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just noticed that I've been awake since 430 on Sunday


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds good qej


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Let's talk about quackeyejimmy





I'm watching fooobaw and eating a popsicle so pardon me if i get distracted,


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

There's a dude with a PAC man tat on his elbow


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

He is crunk. Fighting wif his gf.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

sigh.... got some PM's to answer. See y'all later.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Garth has a new album coming out


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do yall like Garth?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

8 mo useless hrs to go . .


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife likes girth brooks


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Im a Toby Keith fan


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol again


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like some toby Keith. I really like Chris Ledoux and George Strait


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

I really hate it when a bug lands on me head, I liked to had knocked myself out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't sleep.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Wife wasn't drunk, just buzzed.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Buzzed= let's sit on the back porch and talk.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

Eye wreck in got him a nice doe tonight.


----------



## mattech (Oct 6, 2014)

This cold front seemed to really get them moving good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2014)

Eyereconjimmybigbuckhunter will take a doe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eyereconjimmybigbuckhunter will take a doe.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

I took a nap.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

And I just woke up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 7, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 7, 2014)

C y'all in about a month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Where ya going nut ??


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

See ya then, nutnut!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2014)

Have fun Nut and don't drop the soap and avoid eye contact.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

He be worken...


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 7, 2014)

I like peanut butter.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 7, 2014)

And crackers


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 7, 2014)

Echo,echoooo.........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning Billy's.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 7, 2014)

Mournin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Mournin



You see any deer yesterday ??


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You see any deer yesterday ??



No I did a lot of walkin/scoutin before I got in the tree.  I did find some good sign and a fresh scrape though


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> No I did a lot of walkin/scoutin before I got in the tree.  I did find some good sign and a fresh scrape though



Thats some of my best times, just out walkin and lookin.


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Werd.. Peeps.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm working.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Mornin.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning all nice building TP


----------



## oops1 (Oct 7, 2014)

TP takes a fine pitcher


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

My work blocked forum.gon.com  from accessing the internet, but they forgot I got a smartphone this weekend. What legal steps can I take, what 4 letter organization is protecting me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning Karen, never noticed the cases of Beer behind the dog untill now.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 7, 2014)

lolin at scrapy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have books packed up in them.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> lolin at scrapy



Who's scrappy


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I have books packed up in them.



Done drank em all huh? Time to restock.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Beer flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Now


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Beer now flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Were packing up the house slowly. Got
them from the liquor store. If not
that would have been a heck of a party. What you couldn't see
was the vodka box,jack daniels box,tito's vodka, light
lager,jim beam boxes.


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

T, can you build me a 10x10 metal building?


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

If the price is right I can go 12x12


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just pickin at ya Karen.


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

First day back to work since last Tuesday. I'm actually kind of glad to be back.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Pick away,


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Karen drinks all kinds.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

mattech said:


> First day back to work since last Tuesday. I'm actually kind of glad to be back.



Looks like you had a nice trip


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

You go to the doctor yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

mattech said:


> First day back to work since last Tuesday. I'm actually kind of glad to be back.



Mattech = drinking early on the job again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

mornin


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sore in places I didn't know I had.
Trimmed all the palm trees with a gas pole
saw.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> mornin



Morning Nitram.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Marriage is like produce. You got to keep it fresh


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got sleep last night


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Marriage is like produce. You got to keep it fresh



True. Its always a work in progress.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

We hit 36 years this year.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm at 10 strong


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm at -2


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

wedding flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

whats a gas pole?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

mudflap


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Do any of yall have x finity tv and Internet?  If yes do you like it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Do any of yall have x finity tv and Internet?  If yes do you like it?



Works fine when it works...customer service is the worst ever though if anything happens.  And things happen.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

I have it all and the security system. I like it but expensive.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Marriage can seem like an uphill battle with no end.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Do any of yall have x finity tv and Internet?  If yes do you like it?



yes & yes


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

gas pole?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

afternoon kydawg+


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bo$$ is back!!!! How you doing bo$$?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Marriage can seem like an uphill battle with no end.



walter said, "when you said till death do us part, you didnt realize you were setting a goal"


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

walter?


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

Haven't gone yet Karen.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2014)

Gonna try the pier. Heard they were catching Sting Rays.
Don't think I could get one in but I will try.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm running a special this week on 6' x 6' buildings mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Is krun drunk again?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

I am.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Working makes me drink.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

A lot.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats a gas pole?



chainsaw on a pole


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Y'all see my chainsaw vid yesterday??


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna try the pier. Heard they were catching Sting Rays.
> Don't think I could get one in but I will try.



They like a silver rattal trap lure.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Scrapy gets out there sometimes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Y'all see my chainsaw vid yesterday??



The elephant one.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

Who is Scrapy???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Ky.
 Tp i want 4 of those 6 x6's but i'm gonna need them attached.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy gets out there Everytime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Accidental ordering Flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 7, 2014)

bbl


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

This one about fin


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Karen don't want to see the end


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Karen hates to see billy go but loves to watch him walk away.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol^^^


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Lockr down!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Last post!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 7, 2014)

Not over yet.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Not to 1000 yet


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Last post!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

KD, these boys are out of control in hera!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

990


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

991


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

992


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Nitram is watching. 993


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

997


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

994


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

999


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Tp started a new thread, everyone go over there


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

996


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

998


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

1000


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Last post. Erybody git.


----------

